# conceal carry classes?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

You see the little signs along the road for conceal carry class with a phone number.Are these places o.k.,are there things you should be aware of going in?


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Make sure they are certified and insured. You could always ask them for references.

A guy at work was real happy with the class at Target World. I've also heard good things about http://www.woodhilltraining.com/ in Miamitown.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Theres a good one in Laurelville south east of Circleville off 56....use to be 75.00....I got mine there and a real informative class too.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stampede.........Give your local Sheriff's Office a call and see if there is a list of accredited instructors in your area.....Since they issue the license.....they can be a great source of information. I've had mine (CCW) since they first started and my weapons instructors (at the time I took the course) were all three, members of my county Sheriffs Dept. and one was (Chief Deputy) who now is the Sheriff. They were the weapons instructors for the County and as it became evident that CCW was going to take take off and instructors were going to be needed ....they also started their own Firearms Training Academy. I for one am glad that I took this route....cost a few bucks more..... but my three training officers......had almost 100 years of weapons experience among them......My point to all this is.......don't just jump at the price of the course to obtain your permit. But since you just might come into jeopardy at some point in your life......something in how you were "TRAINED".... just might make the difference in the out come......There are alot of well trained instructors out there.....so I wish you well.... on finding one that that just might give you that needed bit of information (in TRAINING) that permeates your brain and will be there in the years to come...... in case that event ever comes to be........Good luck and be safe............


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Check The Ohioans for Concealed Carry website. They have all the info you need. www.ofcc.org More of us need to protect our rights:flag:


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bad link backshot, takes you to some church web site!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

http://ohioccw.org/


----------

